# My Long guns



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I pistol shoot more than anything but do get the itch to send some lead long distance.

Winchester Mod 94 in 30030 and 1894 Marlin in 44 mag








AR 15, SKS, And Yugo AK








10-22 and Savage 17 Hmr


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure do like them lever guns you got there. Always wanted one in .44mag. Good luck with them all. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks!

I really like that Marlin. A 44 in that long barrel really makes reach out and touch something. I'd like to try one in 357. I hear they have great range.:smt1099


----------

